# Actual 'proper' scary/horror films?



## DarrylB

So what with Halloween coming up next week, and not being a scary or horror film connoisseur, I'm not familiar with what's out there. 

So DW, What films are out there that are a) GOOD and b) proper scary! I mean sleep with the light on, a bat by your bed and double checking every door and window is locked kinda scary!!!


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

One of my all time scariest films: 

The Ring (jap version)


----------



## Joel.

The ring is good, Rec 1 and 2 was pretty interesting, Ju-on.


----------



## Joel.

Gretsch-drummer said:


> One of my all time scariest films:
> 
> The Ring (jap version)


The Japanese version is so creepy.


----------



## DarrylB

Where can I find the jap version of the the ring? would it be down my local Blockbusters? or do I have to use the dark side of the net to get it?


----------



## Joel.

Probably the dark side. Or eBay.


----------



## Grommit

Im a big pu$$y and cant watch anything remotely scary. I get scared watching Sloth in the Goonies.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-Ring-...t=UK_CDsDVDs_DVDs_DVDs_GL&hash=item337d207e46

You're in luck, someone selling both!


----------



## S63

Ive heard Madagascar is proper scary.


----------



## Porkypig

I always found 'Event Horizon' a little disturbing.
Try '13 Ghosts' as well 
'House on haunted hill' is not bad as is the original 'The legend of Hell House' 

Failing that, any title with Peter Andre, Katy Price, Kerry Katona or any other fame vacuum no-mark in it is usually enough to illicit base ball bat weilding lights on reactions from most right minded people I would imagine. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DarrylB

Gretsch-drummer said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-Ring-...t=UK_CDsDVDs_DVDs_DVDs_GL&hash=item337d207e46
> 
> You're in luck, someone selling both!


Bid placed! :thumb:


----------



## DarrylB

Im just trying to think...I don't actually recall ever watching a proper scray film!? It's not that I dont like them, Just given the choice I'd prefer some action or comedy. 

I've seen the classics like nightmare on elm street and candyman, chucky, Hellraiser etc. but nothing that makes you nearly wet yourself with fright


----------



## Joel.

I spent a long time looking for an 'actual' scary movie. The Ring is it.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Plus, I hope you don't mind reading.


----------



## LSherratt

The Human Centipede?


----------



## Junior Bear

Insidious is jumpy


Scariest/sickest film I've ever seen is 'August underground mordum'


That film will leave you ****e for life


----------



## DarrylB

LSherratt said:


> The Human Centipede?


Seen that, thats more sick than scary, and besides I spent more time laughing at the terrible acting in it :lol:


----------



## Glennroy

The Amityville Horror 1 & 2 still freak me out the re make was also quite good.

The Entity is also very good 

as said above Insidious is good 

Mirrrors is also very good


----------



## Junior Bear

DarrylB said:


> Seen that, thats more sick than scary, and besides I spent more time laughing at the terrible acting in it :lol:


It's actually very good acting IMO. I can see how it comes across as cheesy to some though


----------



## Dixondmn

For a film to make me jump, I'd say any of the Paranormal Activity films. Obviously only applies to the first time you watch them.


----------



## J1ODY A

TOWIE scares the **** out of me... 

Human Centipede just makes me want to vom...

Never seen an actual proper scary film, since I was a kid & Freddy Kruger used to make me poop my pants!


----------



## Matt197

Grave Encounters.

Some people say its not scary but that film creeped me out for days after and I love scary films.


----------



## ivor

The entity and Poltergeist used to sacre the crap out of me but I was seven and watching it on Video lol quickest **** in history after poltergeist


----------



## S63

J1ODY A said:


> TOWIE scares the **** out of me...
> 
> Human Centipede just makes me want to vom...
> 
> Never seen an actual proper scary film, since I was a kid & Freddy Kruger used to make me poop my pants!


Is it because we are getting older or just getting de-sensitized to what we would term as scary?

Go back 30 to 50 years and films like Physco, Black Christmas, The Fog were regarded as scary. It seems movie makers now have to rely on revulsion using a lot of gory stuff, a lot of tv drama is going the same way too, The Hunted I'm quite enjoying but every episode has at least a couple of scenes that make me want to turn away.


----------



## Junior Bear

The problem with horror is that they have ran out of ideas


----------



## Kerr

S63 said:


> Is it because we are getting older or just getting de-sensitized to what we would term as scary?
> 
> Go back 30 to 50 years and films like Physco, Black Christmas, The Fog were regarded as scary. It seems movie makers now have to rely on revulsion using a lot of gory stuff, a lot of tv drama is going the same way too, The Hunted I'm quite enjoying but every episode has at least a couple of scenes that make me want to turn away.


When Exorcist was re-released the guys I work with went mental.

They were scared at the thought of it and remembered just how many people had to get taken out the cinema in an abulance.


----------



## Kerr

A film that used to really spook me out when I was younger is Duel. 

That big petrol tanker was so eery.


----------



## S63

Kerr said:


> A film that used to really spook me out when I was younger is Duel.
> 
> That big petrol tanker was so eery.


I think that was Spielbergs first movie.


----------



## Rizzo

ivor said:


> The entity and Poltergeist used to sacre the crap out of me but I was seven and watching it on Video lol quickest **** in history after poltergeist
> Poltergeist (1982) Toy Clown - YouTube


This just made me jump, I hate shrieks and loud noises


----------



## DampDog

Love anything Sci-Fi or Horror, so Alien is on my favourites list, and the Shinning. Imo too many modern films are just "Gorefests" with none of that suspense that has you on the edge of the seat and makes you jump off the couch. Don't reall like 'Saw' or 'Hostel' type films that try to impress my being just ott for the sake of it.

"The Ring" is a goodie..:thumb:

I quite liked, Haunting in connecticut. (not bad)






30 days of night (is worth a look)






Case 39.. (OK)





Mist... (B Movie, but OK)


----------



## eddie bullit

The Mist is a really good film..reminds me of The Fog. I think they use to be better years back when they couldn't rely on graphics and effects. Alien scared the ****e out of me when I was a nipper. Loads of tension and the Alien was horrible. You never really saw it all till the end either. Theres nothing more scary then when its left to your own imagination.


----------



## madstaff

Wolf Creek.


----------



## DampDog

Watched "Cabin in the woods" which got good reviews but I thought it was dull as dishwater eventhough plot was sort of different.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

"The brood"with oliver reed that's pretty scary and Tourist Trap.that freaked me out.both i saw on video when i was a kid.


----------



## stangalang

Dixondmn said:


> For a film to make me jump, I'd say any of the Paranormal Activity films. Obviously only applies to the first time you watch them.


The paranormal activity was the biggest let down in my life, the next was the Blair witch. Both a complete waste of an evening


----------



## stangalang

eddie bullit said:


> The Mist is a really good film..reminds me of The Fog. I think they use to be better years back when they couldn't rely on graphics and effects. Alien scared the ****e out of me when I was a nipper. Loads of tension and the Alien was horrible. You never really saw it all till the end either. Theres nothing more scary then when its left to your own imagination.


The fog is great :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Blair with and paranormal type films are marmite it seems


I love them. Blair witch was the scariest film from my childhood

Purely because you don't see anything. Gore and monsters are not scary IMO


----------



## Jammy J

The clown pure freaks me out :lol:


----------



## DampDog

Dj.xray said:


> "The brood"with oliver reed that's pretty scary and Tourist Trap.that freaked me out.both i saw on video when i was a kid.


+1.. I'm old enough to have enjoyed all the old Hammer films as a kid, spent many an evening hid behind the sofa..

I quite enjoyed

Decent.. (Has a 'B' movie feel)





Also
Dog Soldiers (Budget Brit 'B' Movie


----------



## DJ X-Ray

As others have said the jap version of the Ring is a very creepy film.


----------



## stangalang

Damp dog, dog soldiers is class :thumb: Ok maybe not the scarriest film, but it's a triumph in my opinion


----------



## DJ X-Ray

DampDog said:


> +1.. I'm old enough to have enjoyed all the old Hammer films as a kid, spent many an evening hid behind the sofa..
> 
> I quite enjoyed
> 
> Decent.. (Has a 'B' movie feel)
> THE DESCENT Theatrical Trailer - YouTube
> 
> Also
> Dog Soldiers (Budget Brit 'B' Movie
> Dog Soldiers Trailer - YouTube


Yep i'm with you on the hammer films dampdog, christopher lee and peter cushing were a class act.


----------



## Glennroy

The evil dead still has a freaky feel when i watch it.

Hellraiser is also a classic. I watched event horizon not seen it for ages very good film. Think i am going to watch a horror tonight


----------



## Junior Bear

I watched the hellraiser films last week


I can't even appreciate that they were good back in the day? Just weird lol


----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah,event horizon is a classic specially in 5.1 sound.Evil dead's good as well,ahead of it's time really.


----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## S63

^^^^ great movie with an even better soundtrack.


----------



## Tips




----------



## nick.s

I've seen more horrors than I care to remember, none of which I would class as 'scary'  Yet to find something truly scary. Most of them make me laugh if I am honest.

I think I need help.


----------



## Tips




----------



## DJ X-Ray

yeah,very good film southern comfort.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The Wicker Man that's pretty creepy.


----------



## Tips




----------



## ivor




----------



## DarrylB

NICE! I like how this has expanded! Well I won the auction for the jap version of The Ring and The Ring 2! Just hope they are delivered before Wednesday as I have 3 women coming over that night!


----------



## VW STEVE.

Tips said:


>


...........fantastic film.:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal

I agree with a lot of you, that Today's films are just a bunch of gore munching special effects. I think I spend most of the time watching the film and wondering how they just made that happen, rather than getting in to the actual film.

Poltergeist is my all time fave. I watched it when I was younger (in my teens), and Mum and Dad had gone on Holiday, so I was home alone. It was on, on a Saturday night at midnight. I switched the lights off around the house, and started watching. I've never really been effected by a film, but sh!!, I was scared to walk up the stairs and go to bed afterwards... :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Rosemary's Baby is quite a disturbing film.Strange theme song too.


----------



## uruk hai

Agree with some of those mentioned, The Fog, Dog Soldiers and one I like and use to scare me silly as a nipper is the 1979 Salem's Lot, cracking film !


----------



## Alex_225

I must admit I like all types of horror, from the typical guts/gore stuff to the more creepy jumpy ones. I love some of the old classics, I watched the Exorcist last night for the first time in a while and forgot what a crazy disturbing film that is, let alone on it's release nearly 40 years ago. 

Texas Chainsaw Massacre was a great movie and even the remake and prequels were worth a watch too, same as the Friday 13th re-imagining.

The Ring and The Grudge were good creepy movies. 

Have to say although it was all hyped up at the time The Blair Witch Project was a brilliantly tense film which used your imagination to make it scary.


----------



## J1ODY A

"1 man 1 jar"

Only film that terrified me

Posted by tippy tap tippy tap a whapper slapper tippy tap a dapper crapper tipidy dipidy do day day!


----------



## kempe

Grave Encounters


----------



## Alex_225

J1ODY A said:


> "1 man 1 jar"
> 
> Only film that terrified me
> 
> Posted by tippy tap tippy tap a whapper slapper tippy tap a dapper crapper tipidy dipidy do day day!


Were you the (chocolate) star! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## R7KY D

The original Halloween 

For me it's the suspense that makes a film scary , sort of what you don't see 

In recent films , Sinister


----------



## Godderz23

The strangers is a great modern horror film.


----------



## Kriminal

They announced on the radio Today, that The Shining was considered the greatest horror film


----------



## DampDog

It's Stephen King, he don't half know out a few good yarns. I know it's credited to Stanley Kubrick's cinematography and production, but it needed a good base.

Just look at some of the stuff he's knocked out over the years.

Cristine 
Salems Lot
It
Misery (cracking film)
Shawshank Redemption!! (I didn't realise it was one of his)
The Mist


----------



## 500tie

Jeepers creepers what a great pair of films, whether you find them scary or not will depend on if your 12 or not.


----------



## Glennroy

Vengeance the demon AKA pumpkin head now that still scares the sh*t out of me.

All these good films and the Simpsons treehouse of horror is normally the only Halloween thing I watch lol


----------



## robtech

THREADS ,scariest film ever as it could so have happened to us in the uk in the 80s.....its one film that may look naff today but if you watch it properly its truly horrific


----------



## GabrielKnight

The film 1408 messes with my mind : )


----------



## silverback

dark shadows,scared the **** out of me how bad it was :lol:


----------



## silverback

Godderz23 said:


> The strangers is a great modern horror film.


the strangers is a great film.the surround soundtrack, if you have surround sound, adds so much to the film.

i thought insidious was a decent stab at a ghosty film.the entity is still the class leader in ghost films for me.

i was quite surprised by a film called V/H/S as well.that may be worth a look.not many modern horrors do it for me,especially the hollywood ones as they all seem to be nasty for nastys sake and little in true substance or decent story.the collector is quite decent as well.


----------



## kh904

GabrielKnight said:


> The film 1408 messes with my mind : )


That is a great film!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig

Watched 'The Chernobyl Diaries' at the weekend and for the first time in a long time actually felt tense during a horror movie. All the cliches but put together to deliver a decent thril and scare. Almost.


----------



## Shiny

Kriminal said:


> They announced on the radio Today, that The Shining was considered the greatest horror film


Whilst the Exorcist scared the living life out of me for weeks (watched on Betamax at about the age of 13 and was a regular church goer at the time), the Shining was without doubt, beyond question, the scariest most frightening movie ever ever made. Nothing will ever scare me like the Shining did.

Watching the Ring is like watching the Teletubbies in comparison.


----------



## Junior Bear

silverback said:


> the strangers is a great film.the surround soundtrack, if you have surround sound, adds so much to the film.
> 
> i thought insidious was a decent stab at a ghosty film.the entity is still the class leader in ghost films for me.
> 
> i was quite surprised by a film called V/H/S as well.that may be worth a look.not many modern horrors do it for me,especially the hollywood ones as they all seem to be nasty for nastys sake and little in true substance or decent story.the collector is quite decent as well.


VHS I watched the other day, was a cross between predator and Blair witch in my opinion lol


----------



## Tips

In keeping with halloween :thumb:


----------



## Tips

A true horror classic :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Videodrome
Happy birthday to me
The brood
Hitchiker,(original version).
The devil within her
The people under the stairs
Creepshow
Twilight zone movie
Tales from the darkside
The omen
The night gallery
Tales from the unexpected(series).


----------



## Tips

^^ Top 'old skool horror' film list there buddy. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

The Thing lovingly remade by the claycats. :thumb:

** Spoiler Alert **


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Shivers
The Re-Animator
Wolfen
An american werewolf in london
The Howling
Dr phibes
Phantasm
Carrie
Nosferatu(b/w)
The Pit And The Pendulum


----------



## Tips

^^ MOAR Classics up here folks :thumb:


----------



## nick.s

Are any of these suggestions GENUINELY scary?


----------



## Shiny

nick.s said:


> Are any of these suggestions GENUINELY scary?


Hang on, i'll cut and paste a post about the Shining i made....


----------



## DampDog

Redrum... Redrum... Redrum...


----------



## Shiny

I had the scariest moment of my life during the Shining. I was still living at home, been down the pub for a couple of jars (not blotto, but enough to make to me happy) and mum and dad were out at a friends party and not due back till late. I came home, noticed the Shining was due to start and decided to set off the VCR as I liked the film when I saw it with my mates a couple of years before.

So off I toddled to bed and put the TV on in my bedroom. Now this was in the good old days of 4 channels, so I was flicking through the channels, thinking there is nothing on and not wanting to watch the Shining as I was recording it downstairs.

I was beginning to get drowsy and happened to flick to over the Shining just as Jack (Jack Nicholson) was in full screen with his head buried in his hands. His hands slid down his face and he rubbed his eyes, looking directly out of the TV. He then gave a surprised look and says "Hi Lloyd!". **** me! I absolutely cacked myself. Then he said "A little slow tonight, isn't it..?" Which is EXACTLY what I was thinking just a few seconds before when flicking the channels. I started pinching myself and realised I was awake, I was ****ting myself. Then he bursts into evil laughter and I'm on the point of ringing the local priest to come and exorcise me and the tele. Then the barman, called Lloyd appears, and slowly it all falls into place...

Never before and never again will I have a more personal moment with a film!


----------



## Willows-dad

J1ODY A said:


> "1 man 1 jar"
> 
> Only film that terrified me
> 
> Posted by tippy tap tippy tap a whapper slapper tippy tap a dapper crapper tipidy dipidy do day day!


The only film I've ever turned away from as its genuinely horrific. Even the sound is enough to give you nightmares! I struggle to find a good horror movie because most of them are just not believable. My other half thought paranormal activity was scary, but it just bored me to tears.


----------



## Tips

nick.s said:


> Are any of these suggestions GENUINELY scary?


----------



## Junior Bear

Tips said:


>


Ideal film for an up to date actually scary film


----------



## Tips

I don't think I'll ever watch that film again.


----------



## Bero

Shiny said:


> I had the scariest moment of my life during the Shining. .......I was ****ting myself. Then he bursts into evil laughter and I'm on the point of ringing the local priest to come and exorcise me and the tele. Then the barman, called Lloyd appears, and slowly it all falls into place....


That's awesome! A distant second to your experience but the closest / wierd moment I've had was coming home from the pub (common theme!) and putting the TV on with my Uni flat mates. We flicked onto something that looked interesting.

It what was written exactly like a documentary and very harrowing, the lot of us were getting rather freaked out as it progressed - it was not until just before the credits started rolling than we realised it must be a film and not a documentary. It was in the Blair Witch style and IIRC an inspiration to it - a lot of suspense when you miss the 1st part and don't realise it's a film!

When the UK version of The Ring was at the cinema is the last time I seen a _good_ horror (excluding the local birds on a Sat night! :lol


----------



## ShiningScotsman

The Fourth Kind - shows real footage along with the filmed stuff....genuinly puts you on edge.

My sister didnt sleep for 3 nights after it.

No Vacancy - although not paranormal abit of a tickly bum movie.

Insidious was ok as well


----------



## Shiny

Bero said:


> It what was written exactly like a documentary and very harrowing, the lot of us were getting rather freaked out as it progressed - it was not until just before the credits started rolling than we realised it must be a film and not a documentary.


Wasn't this was it... :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bero

Shiny said:


> Wasn't this was it... :lol::lol::lol::lol:


I cant view the video at work, but the info on it sounds rather familiar - Wikipedia says it was only shown in 1992, i seen it 2000/1.......but having came home from the pub after a few it's possible i walked in on someone watching the DVD.


----------



## Junior Bear

Anyone seen troll hunter?



Pretty good I think! Actually quite convincing too


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Tips said:


> I don't think I'll ever watch that film again.


^^Where would i get that tips? that looks wicked mate,i'd get it on the strength of the cover.


----------



## Tips

Dj.xray said:


> ^^Where would i get that tips? that looks wicked mate,i'd get it on the strength of the cover.


You can buy it here for £4.21

You've been warned ...  

Click thanks if useful :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Did anyone think when watching jeepers creepers that it started out as one of the best suspense type films, but went down hill as soon as the monster appeared? I remember my opinions of the film being dashed within minutes


----------



## DJ X-Ray

stangalang said:


> Did anyone think when watching jeepers creepers that it started out as one of the best suspense type films, but went down hill as soon as the monster appeared? I remember my opinions of the film being dashed within minutes


Lol.I know what you're saying stang,it was a bit weak.


----------



## Tips

stangalang said:


> Did anyone think when watching jeepers creepers that it started out as one of the best suspense type films, but went down hill as soon as the monster appeared? I remember my opinions of the film being dashed within minutes


I thought it was brill until the monster reveal.

The film reminds me of Spielberg's 'Duel'

ps As a footnote the director was jailed for child molestation - true life is often scarier than ficticious monsters. :doublesho


----------



## Junior Bear

Classic on film4 right now


Sixth sense


----------



## Tips

On Halloween tonight :thumb:

SyFy - Halloween III 22:00
Zone Horror - Dark night of the scarecrow 10:55
film4 - Angel Heart 11:00
TCM - Poltergeist 23:05
5 USA - Halloween 5 : Revenge of Michael Myers 23:50
SyFy - Amityville II - 00:00
Sky Arts 2 - Tales of the Unexpected 00:30 - 01:30
film4 - Let The Right One In 01:20 (the proper one folks)


----------



## stangalang

Although your timing would NOT pass a military exam, I will be recording let the right one in. Is it the original one? Swedish was it?


----------



## Tips

stangalang said:


> Although your timing would NOT pass a military exam, I will be recording let the right one in. Is it the original one? Swedish was it?


Aye Matt it's the far superior swedish version. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Can I get tcm on virgin?


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Can I get tcm on virgin?


Yes Indeedy JB - Channel 415 :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Might just watch it off my hard drive, lol no adverts then!


----------



## S63

A movie about the Capital One Cup 2012/2013 would make for some scary stuff for certain supporters.


----------



## Tips

S63 said:


> A movie about the Capital One Cup 2012/2013 would make for some scary stuff for certain supporters.


I'm watching it now - why couldn't Chelski get this result on Sunday


----------



## S63

Tips said:


> I'm watching it now - why couldn't Chelski get this result on Sunday


Ask Mr Clatterburk.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Children Of The Corn


----------



## Tips




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Henry: Portrait Of A Serial Killer.


----------



## Junior Bear

Dj.xray said:


> Henry: Portrait Of A Serial Killer.


Violent, I wouldn't say scary


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Cannibal Holocaust
I Spit On Your Grave (NSFW)


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Cronos


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Come And See
Braindead
Threads


----------



## Junior Bear

Gonna have to give threads a go


Anyone watched eraserhead? Strangest film ever


----------



## DJ X-Ray

yeah i've seen it very trippy film quite ****ed up really,like most of david lynch's films,nice camera work though.


----------



## Tips

Tips said:


>


On Zone Horror tonight at 10:55pm









Watch it if you dare.


----------



## Junior Bear

Good one on film four coming up


----------



## DampDog

Well recorded "Martyrs" so got that to watch..

While not actually Horror, I watched "Gangster No 1" With Paul Bettany in the lead role, definately worth a look.


----------

